# Air Reserve BMQ tested at Aldershot, Nova Scotia



## OceanBonfire (6 Aug 2018)

Aviator Melanie Julien-Foster is looking ahead to the August 10, 2018, BMQ graduation and her first posting at 14 Wing Greenwood as a supply technician.


*By Sara White, managing editor of “the Aurora”, the 14 Wing Greenwood, Nova Scotia, newspaper.*



> Sergeant Larry Keagan prepared 20 course candidates on Basic Military Qualification 0283 for their July 19, 2018, eight-kilometre march, just another milestone in the 10-week Air Reserve BMQ being offered for the first time at 5th Canadian Division Support Base Detachment at Aldershot, Nova Scotia.
> 
> The BMQ is a milestone in itself, being offered away from the regular BMQ program at Saint-Jean, Québec, and led by 14 Wing Greenwood, Nova Scotia, and lodger unit instructors. “We’re trying to grow the forces,” says Major Russ Payne, the 404 (Long Range Patrol and Training) Squadron operational flight commander seconded to lead this BMQ. Regular and Reserve Force recruits typically attend BMQ in Saint-Jean, Québec, which can train about 5,000 people annually. “That’s not enough,” he adds.
> 
> ...



http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/en/article-template-standard.page?doc=14-wing-bmq-tests-air-force-option/jke4vy4l


----------



## edlabonte (20 Aug 2018)

I hear everyone on that course did an outstanding job and should be proud of what they have accomplished.


----------

